# Faith and fire



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright, this is my first 40k poem and i rather like it. I just read Shotgun_nates poem on Khorne, and i was inspired. Sorry if it dosen't make any sense.

With faith and fire,
We vanquish our foes, 
Enemies of man, onto them woe.

Heretics fall before us,
When mighty battles clash, 
Mind and body we smash.

The Emperor's name on our lips,
With flame and guns,
We make our enemies take to the run.

With faith and fire, 
Shall our enemies expire.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh..I rather like it. I don't see why someone couldn't follow it as I could lol. I almost started another poem about the Fists on reading this heh heh heh. I'd like to see more poetry here. Short stories/long stories are nice and all but writing encompasses so many other forms and formats, with poetry being a favorite of mine. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## warlord_morukk (Oct 20, 2008)

The wordings a little bit off, it made alot of sense to me. I rather liked it aswell as you and Shotgun_Nate.
Keep up the good work!


----------

